

Will Book Industry Get Napstered? - edw519
http://www.slate.com/id/2222941/pagenum/all/#p2

======
dantheman
Not for awhile, ebook readers provide a substantial lower experience to the
printed page, though there are upsides to digital books the experience of
reading them is not the same as a normal book. Whereas video/music are still
delivered in fundamentally the same way - we use speakers for music and
screens for tv, just the storage mechanism changed.

------
moe
Yes.

Books will go the way of audio and video in terms of piracy, distribution,
etc. The only reason it hasn't already happened is because eBook readers have
not been widely available until recently.

